# Toshiba Laptop: (False?) Warning with cooling system



## pradhan (Apr 5, 2002)

Hello! I have 2 Toshiba Laptops, and amazingly both suddenly present "Warning: A problem with the cooling system has been detected...". One laptop is 3 months old, and the 2nd is 2 years old. It seems to me that these are false warnings as once they are clicked off, they disappear for a long time. The units don't feel warm at all. A Google search reveals lots of these issues. Since both machines were recently upgraded to W10, I thought it could be some software conflict, but after restoring both back to W8.1, the warnings continue. I loaded SpeedFan to monitor and adjust the temperatures and fans, but SpeedFan reports no spiking temperatures ever...all monitors running cool as a cuke. 
I contacted Toshiba, and one service rep refused to acknowledge an awareness of such a problem, and a second seemed to suggest some conflict with Windows.
So I am up here at Techguys to see if anyone has heard of this problem and may have a solution. There is always the concern that the warning may be real and something is cooking inside. I suppose I could open the case up and blow out everything, but the one notebook is only 3 months old.
Any help/insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

When do you see the warnings, before or after Windows is up and running ?

Please post the model details for both laptops.

I think you could risk working on the older laptop youself but the newer one should be under warranty so sending it in for a repair is an option to consider.


----------



## pradhan (Apr 5, 2002)

1) The older laptop is a Toshiba Satellite P55-A5200. Intel i5 3337U CPU, 6 GIG RAM, 750Gig Hard Drive
The newer one is a Toshiba Satellite C55-C5250. Intel i5 5200U 8GB RAM, 1T Hard Drive
2) Definitely AFTER Windows boots up. So curious that it began on both AFTER an upgrade to W10, but now continues that 8.1 has been restored on both. nd while it occurs randomly, I can definitely invoke it when streaming from the internet, eg, hulu or something like that
3) The new one is going back.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Some reading about some laptops overheating after Windows 10 is installed.
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...g/f7720c31-3fa4-4deb-b9c4-8986ae4c569e?auth=1

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## pradhan (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks...I am wondering if it is possible that either W10, or a Toshiba upgrade in response to W10, installs a driver that remains resident even after restoring back to W8? Toshiba is certainly not suggesting this as a possibility. Update: I had mentioned that the CPUs are running cool as a cuke. True for the new machine. For the older machine they are a little warm (55 C, 131F). This is a little above the warning temp for the high side, so maybe the warnings are legit.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> The older laptop is a Toshiba Satellite P55-A5200. Intel i5 3337U CPU
> The newer one is a Toshiba Satellite C55-C5250. Intel i5 5200U


The maximum temperature for the Intel Core i5-3337U processor and the Intel Core i5-5200U processor is 105 degrees Centigrade.
Your laptops are well within the temperature range.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## pradhan (Apr 5, 2002)

Yet I am still getting the overheating warnings. That's why I am fairly certain they are false warnings. I can click OK to acknowledge them and they disappear for hours. I am watching the monitoring the temp and there are no spiles.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Do you know what software is causing those warnings ? I doubt it's 10 itself. Maybe something from Toshiba that you installed on both computers ?


----------



## pradhan (Apr 5, 2002)

It's so non-descript, I can't tell.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I 'googled' the error message and it seems to come from a Toshiba software called 'Value Added Package' so if you have that uninstall it and let me know if that stops the message appearing please.


----------



## GUVEN (Oct 19, 2015)

My story is exactly same as yours. After upgrading to win 10 the message "Warning: A problem with the cooling system has been detected. Please turn off the computer immediately, and return it for service" appeared on the screen.


----------



## pradhan (Apr 5, 2002)

Misery loves company! Here's the real dilemna, and this also seems to be common based on my googling. I restored back to W8.1 BUT EVEN AFTER RESTORING to pre-problem W8.1 from an image, I am still getting the alert. If feels like the W10 install updated a driver or caused Toshiba to update some driver that doesn't disappear. Ugh. Let me know if you find anything that works, cause I got nothing!


----------



## GUVEN (Oct 19, 2015)

There is just one thing left that I haven't done yet. I am triying to find the last version of Eco Utility Software suitable for Win 10. I placed the laptop on my dumbells in order to keep them in a higher position to observe fan blowing but i can't feel any air blowing or any blowing sound. As if the fan is not working properly. As you mentioned in your previous message when you monitor the temperature values they are not so high to receive such a message. Anyway, I would like to know any solution you could find too. Thank you.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

managed said:


> I 'googled' the error message and it seems to come from a Toshiba software called 'Value Added Package' so if you have that uninstall it and let me know if that stops the message appearing please.


Did either of you try the above ?


----------



## pradhan (Apr 5, 2002)

managed said:


> Did either of you try the above ?


Sorry, missed this message, but yes. Disabled all Toshiba start items and services.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Why ? That could cause more problems. I only asked you to uninstall 'Value added package' if you had it. I need to know what changes have been made to be able to help, if you make sweeping changes like that without being asked to it makes advising you much more difficult.


----------



## pradhan (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks for the admonishment. No, on my system, there was no value added pack per se. But there were individual Toshiba programs that seemed related to temperature. I disabled these one at a time hoping that one of them would be the culprit. But no, regardless, the warning still pops up.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You're welcome. 

Fair enough, that was a logical thing to try. Another thing you could try is when the error message is on-screen open Task Manager and see if there is anything running that could be it's source. Also you could look in 'msconfig' under the 'startup' tab and do the same there.


----------



## GUVEN (Oct 19, 2015)

The solution is "decreasing the maximum power usage of CPU from Change Advance Power Settings". I determined my maximum processor power as %65 . I observed the temperature by decreasing the maximum power usage of CPU %5 each time step by step and caught the optimum point as %65.


----------

